# US Equities - cumulative market depth



## just_jay (7 May 2018)

Hi folks,

I've started trading the US equity markets and I miss having "free" market depth data I get through the likes of Westpac Broking/ CommSec. I am not really looking for a complete price ladder but the cumulative open orders for a particular security. For example, just using Westpac's level 1 data on their web interface, I can get the total number of buyers/ seller and the total number of bid/ask units (see attached). 

Can I get something similar for the US markets without having to resort to paying for level 2 data for a multitude of exchanges. I'll even settle for delayed data. IB's level 1 data which I paid for seems to be limited to live bid/ask prices. No market depth so I paid $15USD for Nasdaq totalview but can only see trades that are placed through that particular exchange, meaning I need to fork out another $25USD for NYSE Openbook and Arcabook level 2 data. I prefer free/delayed data if possible or thats not available, my budget is abt $10USD a month for a subscription.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (7 May 2018)

just_joell said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I've started trading the US equity markets and I miss having "free" market depth data I get through the likes of Westpac Broking/ CommSec. I am not really looking for a complete price ladder but the cumulative open orders for a particular security. For example, just using Westpac's level 1 data on their web interface, I can get the total number of buyers/ seller and the total number of bid/ask units (see attached).
> 
> Can I get something similar for the US markets without having to resort to paying for level 2 data for a multitude of exchanges. I'll even settle for delayed data. IB's level 1 data which I paid for seems to be limited to live bid/ask prices. No market depth so I paid $15USD for Nasdaq totalview but can only see trades that are placed through that particular exchange, meaning I need to fork out another $25USD for NYSE Openbook and Arcabook level 2 data. I prefer free/delayed data if possible or thats not available, my budget is abt $10USD a month for a subscription.




CMC are offering certain very special and extremely important clients a trial of US equities trading through their platform.  I'm sure it will have depth.


----------



## nbutt (13 May 2018)

just_joell said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I've started trading the US equity markets and I miss having "free" market depth data I get through the likes of Westpac Broking/ CommSec. I am not really looking for a complete price ladder but the cumulative open orders for a particular security. For example, just using Westpac's level 1 data on their web interface, I can get the total number of buyers/ seller and the total number of bid/ask units (see attached).
> 
> Can I get something similar for the US markets without having to resort to paying for level 2 data for a multitude of exchanges. I'll even settle for delayed data. IB's level 1 data which I paid for seems to be limited to live bid/ask prices. No market depth so I paid $15USD for Nasdaq totalview but can only see trades that are placed through that particular exchange, meaning I need to fork out another $25USD for NYSE Openbook and Arcabook level 2 data. I prefer free/delayed data if possible or thats not available, my budget is abt $10USD a month for a subscription.




Why do you want delayed data? You can't trade with that. Could you tell if there is any latency NASDAQ total view data?


----------



## just_jay (14 May 2018)

nbutt said:


> Why do you want delayed data? You can't trade with that. Could you tell if there is any latency NASDAQ total view data?




I use the market depth data only once or twice a day and I record it manually then compare it to older records I have (I tend to hold my trades for a few days to weeks). 20min delayed data will still work for me as the buying/ selling pressure does not fluctuate too much in the space of 1hr. It's just a more rudimentary way of using historical DOM. 

I have no idea if there is latency. The data scrolls across the screen non stop and I just eyeball the cumulative depth. What do you want to look for? I'll try and do a screenshot.


----------

